# It's finally here!



## starlinestables

My Clearspan indoor arena / barn arrived yesterday!!! It took 2 fully loaded semi trucks to get it here too. Since I've posted a lot about the arena I figured I would share a few pictures.. My husband and brother in law are actually putting this thing up by themselves!

I will post pictures as we build it...


----------



## A knack for horses

I can't wait to see the finished building! 

It's gotta be so exciting putting up a new barn.


----------



## writer23

Thanks for sharing your progress! Can't wait to see it finished. You must be so excited. Wish you lived near me. I could definitely use an indoor arena around my neck of the woods


----------



## Sunny

Subbing to see the progress!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

subbing to see the arena grow


----------



## Jessskater

subbing!


----------



## CecilliaB

Exciting! Subbing to see it go up


----------



## Tennessee

Subbing.


----------



## iridehorses

You guys know that you don't have to post to subscribe, right? If you go to "quick links", there is an option to subscribe.


----------



## Mike_User

True, but by posting that they are subscribing and following along, an OP knows that members are interested and looking forward to updates, whereas they would not otherwise.


----------



## SEAmom

Or if you're using a phone where there is no quick links option. 

Subbing, btw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

Good points!

I've seen these arenas in some catalogs and really curious how they go together and work.


----------



## kmdstar

Oooh how exciting! I'm also subbing for pictures.


----------



## starlinestables

Thank you for the support! It will probably take us a month just to get the structure up.... but I will definitely post pictures along the way! I'm sure I'll cry like a baby the first time I get to ride in it... )


----------



## Sunny

SEAmom said:


> Or if you're using a phone where there is no quick links option.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

=) Subbing. Can't wait. I've only been in one indoor and it was kinda shabby, thrown together. Can't wait to see a nice one!


----------



## PaintedFury

Congratulations on the new arena, I look forward to seeing the progress as ya'll get it put together!


----------



## Koolio

Ooohhh, watching closely here too. I am looking forward to see the process as the arena is built and the finished product when it is done!


----------



## hlwk

Can't wait to see it! Subbing!


----------



## starlinestables

We started putting the trusses up this week! We have 3 down and 13 to go. We are averaging 2 trusses every 5 hours. My husband works nights so he goes to the barn in the morning and works till 1. He's off Monday, Tuesday and he's taking off Wed so we should have the skeleton up by Wednesday and ready for the cover! He says he's taking a few days off of construction after the skeleton is done. Poor guy! 

After the skeleton and cover we have: arena footing!, lights, endwalls (we are doing metal end walls to match our barn), kick wall, concrete isle ways for the front barn portion, then stalls! We weld are own stalls together so that will take some time.

We should be able to ride in it first week of August.. at that point it will at least be a covered arena. ) I will probably cry like a baby when I first ride it!


----------



## sierrams1123

I wanna see pics


----------



## starlinestables

I posted a pictures of the first 2 trusses going up... did it not show up?


----------



## equiniphile

That has to be exciting; can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Sunny

Wow! It's going to be lovely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsKibibi

This is exciting!


----------



## Bandy

Sorry im a late subscriber. this is a barn and indoor riding arena? what size? looks great!


----------



## starlinestables

Yes.. the front 100ft will be a barn and the rest is a regulation dressage sized arena.... I'll post some more pics Wednesday! Hopefully the whole skeleton will be up by then!


----------



## Bandy

OH WOW! so jealous LOL


----------



## rlcarnes

Subbing and is very jealous btw  Have fun riding in the indoors!!!!!


----------



## starlinestables

only 5 trusses left to go! It kind of shows you how massive it is compared to the barn.. funny thing is, it already looks small to me!:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

Wow, it's really starting to come together


----------



## PaintedFury

Looks great! So jealous!


----------



## Gidget

wow,amazing! My trainer has one and it's an olympic size arena...YOU are going to love it! It stays nice and cool in the summer too.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Gorgeous! I love you fence, by the way. Your place looks beautiful!


----------



## Eliz

Feel free to have a riding party at your place and invite all of us )


----------



## starlinestables

All the trusses are up and by tonight all the tension cables will be done. We will do the first 2 sections of the cover tomorrow!


----------



## pintophile

It's HUGE! Wow, you're lucky.


----------



## MsKibibi

That thing is massive! I'm curious how are you able to put assemble it without a team?


----------



## Domino13011

That's huge! I Love it, can't wait to see what it looks like when you finish!


----------



## starlinestables

My team is my husband, brother in law and a bunch of expensive machine rentals.. ) Giant auger, bobcat... skytrack and man lift.


----------



## Golden Horse

WOW, that is one huge building :shock:


----------



## MsKibibi

Oh okay, the machines were the missing element for me. lol. You're a lucky girl!


----------



## MsKibibi

One more nosey questions and then I'm done...is this only for personal use or do you plan to open an equestrian center? I could totally see people flocking to your facility. If you build it...


----------



## DustyDiamond

I want one can't wait to see the finished product!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables

Mskibibi - We have a small boarding facility. This building will house my dressage arena and 16 additional stalls, grooming areas, feed room and viewing area and hopefully a lounge/another bathroom by next summer.

Most facilities in Texas have covered arenas, some may have roll up screens on the sides but we'll be one of maybe 5 actual indoors (that I know about) in a 50 mile radius. We'll be 1 of 2 fabric arenas in a 50 mile radius. The other facility has a big tan cover-all arena they use for barrel races but they are 45 miles away. 

Some of the reasons I picked Clearspan was because although its just as expensive as any other covered arena but its ALOT cheaper as an indoor. I also chose it because it does set us apart from all the other facilities in the area (and there are TONS of facilities in our area)!


----------



## iridehorses

Doesn't it make noise in the wind or rain?


----------



## starlinestables

I hope not! But this wouldn't surprise me if it weren't tightened properly. You do have to tighten the ratchets every so often.


----------



## Allison Finch

I can't wait to see the final product. What are the final ring dimensions going to be? A student of mine has been thinking about such a structure.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

starlinestables said:


> Some of the reasons I picked Clearspan was because although its just as expensive as any other covered arena but its ALOT cheaper as an indoor.


I am confused by this statement. I obviously do not know the difference here between a covered arena and an indoor.


The new building looks amazing. Can not wait to see it all done.



Side note, I read "subbing" and I think "who are you taking the place of".
I guess I do not get the point of simply posting that you are subscribing to a thread. Why not make a comment?


----------



## Allison Finch

An indoor is completely enclosed. A covered arena is roofed, but usually has the sides open to the elements.


----------



## myhorsesonador

I'm so glad my internet is back on. I have to catch up on every thing on here. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## zurmdahl

iridehorses said:


> Doesn't it make noise in the wind or rain?


 Doesn't every indoor make noise though? I've never been in an indoor that wasn't loud in the rain or wind, some are definitely worse than others though.


----------



## iridehorses

There is a difference between rain and wind hitting a roof and hitting what amounts to a tarp.


----------



## MsKibibi

starlinestables said:


> Mskibibi - We have a small boarding facility. This building will house my dressage arena and 16 additional stalls, grooming areas, feed room and viewing area and hopefully a lounge/another bathroom by next summer.
> 
> Most facilities in Texas have covered arenas, some may have roll up screens on the sides but we'll be one of maybe 5 actual indoors (that I know about) in a 50 mile radius. We'll be 1 of 2 fabric arenas in a 50 mile radius. The other facility has a big tan cover-all arena they use for barrel races but they are 45 miles away.
> 
> Some of the reasons I picked Clearspan was because although its just as expensive as any other covered arena but its ALOT cheaper as an indoor. I also chose it because it does set us apart from all the other facilities in the area (and there are TONS of facilities in our area)!


Oh okay, thanks for responding.


----------



## starlinestables

iridehorses said:


> There is a difference between rain and wind hitting a roof and hitting what amounts to a tarp.


I don't think anything can beat a shingled and insulated roof but most of the arenas in my area are just giant metal roofs.. Most don't have insulation so IMO I think the fabric will be a little bit quieter.. or at least I'm hoping.  Honestly, I'm so glad to have a covered place to ride that I'm happy either way lol.


----------



## starlinestables

Ooops I forgot the update! We had trouble getting the first cover on. My husband thought we could pull it up with 2 trucks with 4 wheel drive and the hoisting cables kept breaking! Since it was 113 degrees today, the plastic literally melted off the wires so we had a little more friction. Tomorrow we are using 4 trucks so it should go quickly!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Allison Finch said:


> An indoor is completely enclosed. A covered arena is roofed, but usually has the sides open to the elements.


Where is the 'duh' smiley when you need it.
That makes sense.
I did not think of the open side idea because people just do not build those around here. I forgot they use them in other parts of the country.


----------



## equiniphile

starlinestables said:


> All the trusses are up and by tonight all the tension cables will be done. We will do the first 2 sections of the cover tomorrow!


 Wow, it looks amazing! But I have to ask...What did you stand on to take those overhead pictures??


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

may i ask how much it cost for that? i eventually want one bc it rains so much in FL and its soo hot


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I'm subbing.


----------



## A knack for horses

iridehorses said:


> Doesn't it make noise in the wind or rain?





starlinestables said:


> I hope not! But this wouldn't surprise me if it weren't tightened properly. You do have to tighten the ratchets every so often.


There is a Coverall arena in our area. (Its not dressage regulation sized, but one of the biggest indoor arenas in our area) I've been in there when it was windy, and the attached barn made more noise than the arena cover did.


----------



## starlinestables

Thanks for the input knack!

*****UPDATE******

This update isn't good... we've had ALOT of trouble getting the cover up. The first day we tried, we didn't have enough horse power with 2 trucks to pull the cover up. Ropes and straps were breaking all over the place so we had to buy stronger cables. The ropes and straps were ours, not something the company sent.. just fyi. Because it was so hot (110 degrees!), the plastic coating on the cables were melting off! It wasn't a huge issue but it would sometimes get caught in a pulley. By the time we got it figured out, it was quitting time and children had to be fed. Today, we had 4 trucks with more people but the wind was blowing more today and we could NOT get the cover fed through this little keeter rail thing. We almost got it once, but then a rope broke and had to go get more cable. When it was time to try again the wind picked up! The 100' long by approx 120ft wide cover acts like a giant parachute when the wind catches it and the cover has to be perfectly aligned to feed into this rail thing. It would take like 10-20 people to hold it! ARGH! Then hubby got ****ed and quit for the day. We are ready to kill each other at the moment!

We will need to wait for a day when it isn't windy and/or have enough people to hold and feed the cover up. Boarders are going to just love the delay... /


----------



## MsKibibi

Sorry to hear about the delays, but what "house" is ever built without a hiccup or two? Once its done, no one remembers the headache, they focus on enjoying it.


----------



## starlinestables

We finally got the first cover up (which will be the part that houses the stalls)! Talk about a huge pain in the butt! I'm really relieved though.. I was starting to worry there for a minute! Hubby and I were really butting heads over how to over come the wind issue but we got it. It took about 45 minutes to raise it and then another 3-4 hours to arrange it better and tighten it down. The other 2 covers should go on faster now that we know what works and what doesn't. 

***Also the claims about it being cooler in the summer are true! Its been 110 degrees here the last few weeks.. and I dare to say it was actually comfortable under the cover! I'm happy with our choice to put it north/south WITH the prevailing winds. We will put a wall on the north end for strong winter winds but we may actually leave the south side open so we can get the summer winds to keep us cool.

Ignore all the dead grass.. serious drought conditions make everything look horrible!


----------



## AlexS

How big is the structure Starline?


----------



## starlinestables

72'x300'. The first 100 feet (where the cover is now) will house 16 stalls, a few cross tie areas, feed room, arena viewing area and in the future a lounge with two way(?) mirrors. The back 200 ft is the dressage arena.


----------



## starlinestables

wow.. I don't know why that posted sideways!


----------



## zurmdahl

wow that's huge! It looks great so far!


----------



## DustyDiamond

That is soooo big. It's going to be a really nice arena when everything is completed.

I'm so excited to see what it will look like when it's complete.


----------



## Falicity

It gigantic!! I'm jealous... can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Alwaysbehind said:


> Side note, I read "subbing" and I think "who are you taking the place of".
> I guess I do not get the point of simply posting that you are subscribing to a thread. Why not make a comment?


:lol: Sometimes I can't think of anything useful to say, or I'm just to **** lazy to post a comment. I would rather actually type subbing though, than just using the subscription option on the thread tools. At least by making a reply the op knows that someone is interested and the thread stays alive


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Golden Horse said:


> :lol: Sometimes I can't think of anything useful to say, or I'm just to **** lazy to post a comment. I would rather actually type subbing though, than just using the subscription option on the thread tools. At least by making a reply the op knows that someone is interested and the thread stays alive


I do not use the forums subscription option either. 

I guess what I find most amusing is that over the time I have been on this forum I have never really seen 'subbing' and now it is rampant. People always posted something. 

I simply try to post something, even if it is 'wow that is and interesting question, I can not wait to see the other answers'.


Starline, your barn is looking really neat. Looking forward to the photos of it when it is done.


----------



## jumpingrules92

Just found this thread and I have to say- that is one incredibly big structure to take on by yourselves! Great job! Wow!

It looks so good, we have on of those at my barn and its VERY quiet in during storms/winds/rain anything really. We did a lesson with 60-70mph winds and not one spook  Sooooo quiet. LOVE them.


----------



## starlinestables

Second cover up finally... took forever and was the biggest pain in the butt EVER!!! God bless my husband but he made it WAY harder than it had to be...... why do men never listen?!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_Haven't been online for a long time, so was thrilled to see this thread. I just love that you've invited us along on this journey with you! I'm very intrigued... I cannot wait to see the final product, and of course, the tour inside when its all done!
_


----------



## nicole25

I cannot wait to see final pictures of this new palace you are building!! I bet it is going to look amazing inside. You have some very lucky and spoiled boarders.


----------



## starlinestables

Just a quick update: Still no 3rd cover. My brother in law (who was helping my husband) decided to move up to Montana with the other brother last minute. Total butthole thing to right now but I can't say I blame him much. It is 110 degrees outside working with hot metal. Work is slow but we'll be attempting this weekend then it should start going faster from there.


----------



## Golden Horse

Darn it I was hoping for an update, I just can't get over the size of your erection there!!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch

WHOA!! That can sure be interpreted too many ways!!!


----------



## equiniphile

Allison Finch said:


> WHOA!! That can sure be interpreted too many ways!!!


 My thoughts exactly.....:lol:


----------



## LoveStory10

Just found this thread... I'm deff. subbing  Can't wait to see the final result!

And equiniphile and Allison Finch, I agree 100000% :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carleen

Can't believe I've missed this thread until now - I'm jealous of your building! Can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x

Wow that looks incredible! 

And I thought I was spoiled when I got to move to a place with: 

two stables (one is full of junk though...)
a tack room/moth house
one set of wings and 3 poles!
Guess you got the better deal :wink:


----------



## waresbear

x Bustie and Alli x said:


> Wow that looks incredible!
> 
> 
> And I thought I was spoiled when I got to move to a place with:
> 
> two stables (one is full of junk though...)
> a tack room/moth house
> one set of wings and 3 poles!
> Guess you got the better deal :wink:


Please clarify .... what is a moth house, & those wings & poles? Just curious:-o


----------



## mhangingy

if possible can you highlight things that you would do again or would avoid doing, for folks that are interested in following in your footsteps. While i dont want a barn that size i would like something so my girls can ride out of the elements.

regards.


----------



## equiniphile

waresbear said:


> Please clarify .... what is a moth house, & those wings & poles? Just curious:-o


 Wings and poles refer to jump equipment, and I think by "moth house" she meant that the tack room was home to quite a few moths.


----------



## starlinestables

mhangingy said:


> if possible can you highlight things that you would do again or would avoid doing, for folks that are interested in following in your footsteps. While i dont want a barn that size i would like something so my girls can ride out of the elements.
> 
> regards.


Tips on the clearspan building itself?


----------



## starlinestables

All covers are up!!!!! Most of the lights are hung now we just need to hook up the electricity and do more dirt work.


----------



## starlinestables

I'm not sure why pics are posting sideways when they post correctly on FB?


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_Wow! That's looking AMAZING! Can't wait to see what it starts to look like inside when it starts to be built in there!!
_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

WOW. It looks incredible. Congrats on the building itself & doing all your work with your own team.


----------



## Carleen

Fantastic!! My jealously is raging over here!


----------



## newbhj

Ooh! Congrats, it looks great!


----------



## Golden Horse

WOW, it obviously posts vertically because you can't fit in in horizontally :lol::lol:

I just can't imagine what if feels like to stand inside that huge space, it must be just awe inspiring.


----------



## starlinestables

Golden Horse said:


> WOW, it obviously posts vertically because you can't fit in in horizontally :lol::lol:
> 
> I just can't imagine what if feels like to stand inside that huge space, it must be just awe inspiring.



Right now I stand inside and in awe of the mess my husband has made putting it up! I can't wait till it's tidied up a bit so I can start posting pictures of the inside work.

I'm so ready to be done with this thing!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Have we any updates on your stable project? Hope all is well!


----------



## BCtazzie

^^ yes, more pictures please


----------



## starlinestables

Sorry guys things have been suuuuuper slow going. We've had a lot going on. I haven't posted any pictures because there isn't a lot to post. We've secured the bottoms and pushed dirt up around the flaps. We also had a new meter base set so all we have to do is trench and run the wire to the new breaker box and we'll have lights! My husband is building the concrete forms for the end walls this week. 

- Our well pump went out and it cost $4000+ to fix it and that was doing half the work ourselves! We also spent 3 days hauling water from our neighbors for 25 horses.
- Horse shows...
-We've had a few weather events slow us down.
- We built several slow feeders for our pasture boarded horses since we have to feed square bails this year.
- There was an old shack that we had roped off with electric. It had soooo many nails in it and was a total death trap. We've been meaning to tear in down but it hasn't been an issue so other projects got done first. Well horses tore down the electric and were hanging out in there (no injuries thank god) so we tore that down immediately after that.
-We built 2 new 12x24 shelters.
-We had 3 horse injuries in a week. 1 who I wrote about that tore down the fence, 1 of mine who cut his lip trying to get into old founder mare's pen and then the old mare abscessed, twice and was literally on deaths doorstep there for a little bit.
- We bought a bob cat to finish the dirt work. Rentals were getting way outta hand and it was actually just cheaper to buy one.
-We bought a big hay trailer and had to drive 8 hours to go get up hay.

We also got approved to build a new house at the barn! My parents lived there in a doublewide which we are now tearing down so that we can have a nice new house built. My husband and I can finally move back to the barn. My parents are moving in this weekend and we start demolishing probably after thanksgiving. This is one thing my husband is NOT building so it should actually run on time. :lol: 

Here are the latest pictures of what we've been doing...








Truck and hay trailer parked in the empty arena. You can see how light it is in there... So nice!









Don't remember if I posted this or not... this is with 40% of the arena lights on.









My son helping do some dirt work in the new bobcat!









New shelters my husband built... 









Ponies enjoying the new slow feeders...









And for fun... A picture from after the last horse show and the kids showing off their ribbons.


----------



## Idlepastures

Wow! Looks great! But I can't wait to see the finished stalls and arena  (BTW, slow feeder, good idea!)


----------



## starlinestables

I can't wait to see the finished stalls and arena either ;o) I need to clone my husband so that I can't hurry up and get it done!


----------



## BravadoThePony

I am super jealous. O: One of the only barns within reasonable distance from me with an indoor doesn't have turnouts. :/


----------



## AllegroAdante

Glad to see the progress...can't wait to see pics of it all finished! 

Looks like your hubby is worth his weight in gold - if you're gonna clone him can you clone one for me too - I need some stuff built too!


----------



## Spyder

starlinestables said:


> I can't wait to see the finished stalls and arena either ;o) I need to clone my husband so that I can't hurry up and get it done!



So now it is fully erected, cleaned and ready to go ?


----------



## starlinestables

Not yet Spyder but almost. Hope to have the arena rideable by Christmas... I told my husband (and everyone else) that I want nothing else but to ride in my arena. )


----------



## Allison Finch

Are you going to put up a German wall of some type? What will the riding space dimensions be?

It is wonderful and I am envious.


----------



## starlinestables

Yes, but I'm not sure what kind of kick wall I want yet. To be honest, my main priority is footing and mirrors and then stalls. I can always put up a temporary barrier of some kind for now.


----------



## equiniphile

It's looking great! How many stalls are you going to put in?


----------



## starlinestables

16 stalls hopefully.


----------



## Sharpie

Wow, what an undertaking!


----------



## BarrelAddict

This is absolutly amazing. I can't imagine doing this yourselves! Congrats to be able to get through all of this! I can't wait to see the finished product! 

Is it rude to ask how much something like this costs? Not all the things your doing (stalls, etc) but sorta to get where you are or just how much the structure is? 

I'm debating just moving south, close to your barn  I wish we had places like that up here!!


----------



## starlinestables

I think when the payments are done like $145,000. We put $11k down and pay $1100 something a month for 10 years..This was also for the lights .We spent about $6k on the concrete piers and we have about $10k in rentals. We have another $10k to put into the end walls and doors.. and probably another $5k in footing and god only knows how much in stalls.. I don't want to think about it! lol


----------



## starlinestables

We finally got the electric company to come out to put in a new meter so we could hook up our arena lights. Looks pretty darn cool at night!


----------



## starlinestables

What it looks like from the outside...


----------



## Almond Joy

Wow, that's HUGE! Can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## AllegroAdante

Looks awesome! 

How does it do with sound - like high winds hitting it or hard rain/hail?


----------



## starlinestables

AllegroAdante said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> How does it do with sound - like high winds hitting it or hard rain/hail?


So far so good! Good acoustics... people can still hear you when it rains unlike the metal covered arenas in our area.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Have you got more update pictures :O I skimmed through the first pages then skipped to the last one ;D


----------



## Alwaysbehind

starlinestables said:


> So far so good! Good acoustics... people can still hear you when it rains unlike the metal covered arenas in our area.


Does that mean it is done enough to use as a ring now?


----------



## Delfina

I recently rode in a Clearspan that belongs to my neighbors. It became apparent within 5 minutes that the metal supports on the sides were a giant hazard as they taper to the bottom so my horse happily fit under them but nearly decapitated me. My trainer ended up putting barrels, chairs, muck buckets and whatever else she could find in front of each support to keep my horse away from them. 

Now granted, I was on a green, spazzy, newly 5yr old (first time I trailered and rode him at a different place) but oh my did that arena scare me! 

Are you planning on putting something on the sides to make them safer? My neighbors have kindly offered me the use of their arena this winter but since my choice was near decapitation or scary barrels and chairs... I'm not sure I want to!


----------



## Almond Joy

Did you ever put on the stalls you were talking about? I would love to see some updated pics!!!!


----------



## Logibear24

Yes updated pictures would be amazing!! This is just great and your incredibly lucky!!


----------



## Jwheeler331

Pretty nice arena.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Is it finished??


----------



## megm5441

I just read through this thread, awesome. Updates? More pictures?


----------



## Rascaholic

She is out riding in this arena, and we are starving for pictures dang it!


----------



## Logibear24

Haha I bet she is XD I'd live in there If I had one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I'll bet she won't tell us where she lives in case we show up. Lol


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I've been cheeky and found OP's website that led to the FB page where it's showing more updates  It's looking great!


----------



## starlinestables

Sorry guys! I haven't posted more pictures because it's pretty boring stuff. lol 
Photo's of dirt work aren't very exciting.. It's been taking FOREVER. We've been having the worst luck with machinery breaking left and right. Our tractor is only 2 years old, we just purchased a new skid steer in November. Both have been in the shop multiple times. We also have a new flat bed trailer and springs on a back axel broke.

We almost got some gorgeous kick walls and arena mirrors off craigslist from a world class facility.... I was literally on cloud nine picking these things up (when our trailer broke) and then the deal fell through. This lady totally screwed me.. So back to building our own! But before we could do that, we have to haul in screenings for the arena base. I was hauling in screenings today and got pulled over by a state trooper named Bacon and got a ticket for the truck weighing more than it's "Registered Weight" (not the weight it can actually tow.. but the weight you have to register at the tax office.)

I have the worst luck but we will make it eventually. We are also having a house built too so things are a bit crazy. We should at least be riding in it soon.. I will definitely post pictures when we get our kick walls... I routinely post updates on our facebook page which you guys are more than welcome to look at. I have nothing to hide! ;o)

Thanks for all the well wishes and support!


----------



## WesternBella

*Subbing!*

You are one lucky woman!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith

This is amazing, and exactly the kind of barn/arena that I would love to have some day in the distant future!


----------



## starlinestables

Well folks, we've had sooo many set backs its not even funny! In one week alone, I got a ticket while hauling gravel for the arena for being "over registered weight".. totally lame! THEN we were hauling another load of gravel... 3 miles from the barn, we lost 2 tires which bent the crap out of the tail light panel with a 11 ton load in the back that we had to dump so we could limp it back to the barn. THEN I was hauling in a new boarder (who I spent 2 hours getting to load because he had 0 training) when a head gasket blows and my truck over heats on the side of the highway.


Enough whining... I promised to post pictures when there was something slightly more exciting to see. We finally started our kick walls! After a certain high profile, dishonest, filthy rich and disgustingly cheap WITCH screwed me out of kick walls...3 weeks later her "staff" calls us and asks us if we are still interested and said they would take $500 less than what we offered her when we already had the walls in our possession. My husband said GFY and promised me to build my kick walls just as nice... and so far he has followed through... 

** Sorry I didn't post these pictures in order**


----------



## LittleZeasel

What a crazy time! Glad to read though about your progress there  I may have some questions. May I pm you after I am dome reading the whole thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse Lad

That looks ace, can't believe you and your family are building the entire thing, must have been daunting!

Great job


----------



## Bridgertrot

Read the whole thread. Wanting more updates! You are super lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Can't wait to see it when it's finished!


----------



## Annanoel

Wow it looks great! Can't wait to have something like that, if you don't mind me asking what are the kick walls for? I've heard of them in stalls, I'm guessing that's what they're for? Lol.


----------



## Blaze

Holy wowza! I'm so jealous! lol I really want to see what it looks like finished.

I do have to say, though, I can see myself having a lot of fun in that!


----------



## Hawksnest Farm

"I got a ticket while hauling gravel for the arena for being "over registered weight".. totally lame! THEN we were hauling another load of gravel... 3 miles from the barn, we lost 2 tires which bent the crap out of the tail light panel with a 11 ton load in the back that we had to dump so we could limp it back to the barn

"totally lame"? That you got a ticket? You lost two tires and bent the tail light panel....so you could limp back? I'm thinking that Officer did their job? Or maybe you would be happy killing someone with your over loaded truck? Maybe I'm wrong here?


----------



## Bridgertrot

Annanoel said:


> Wow it looks great! Can't wait to have something like that, if you don't mind me asking what are the kick walls for? I've heard of them in stalls, I'm guessing that's what they're for? Lol.


They are for the arena. They are tilted to keep the riders legs and knees from getting whacked. And to keep the horse and rider from rubbing into the area pillars. 

And I do agree with the previous poster...trailers have weight limits and there are weight laws for a reason. And obviously it was too much weight if it broke the trailer. For the sake of yours and others safety take two trips next time. 

But keep bringing the updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chuckdee

Golf clap! Very impressive that just you and your family did this on your own. Color me impressed!


----------



## shaggy

Subbing cause i definably want to see what that thing looks like when its completely finished!


----------



## Rascaholic

LOL Some of us are still waiting for pictures. I hope you found the things you needed at a reasonable price!


----------



## starlinestables

Hawksnest Farm said:


> "I got a ticket while hauling gravel for the arena for being "over registered weight".. totally lame! THEN we were hauling another load of gravel... 3 miles from the barn, we lost 2 tires which bent the crap out of the tail light panel with a 11 ton load in the back that we had to dump so we could limp it back to the barn
> 
> "totally lame"? That you got a ticket? You lost two tires and bent the tail light panel....so you could limp back? I'm thinking that Officer did their job? Or maybe you would be happy killing someone with your over loaded truck? Maybe I'm wrong here?


Registered weight and what it can actually carry are two different things. The truck and trailer were well with-in it's weight limit. Both the vehicle and the trailer have to be registered with the tax office for the max weight they can carry before you can actually carry it. It's basically a tax which is why its lame.

The lug nut things or bolts or whatever they're called snapped off. Something about being over tightened? Which actually happened to our flat bed trailer that we bought from the same dealer that we luckily caught before we lost a load.

Back to the arena.... Our kick wall is finished.. I spent the last week staining it. We have some clean up and final drag work left to do and I will be posting pictures this weekend. )


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Can't wait to see pictures, and if you're comfortable sharing.. how much did this all cost??


----------



## starlinestables

Skyseternalangel said:


> Can't wait to see pictures, and if you're comfortable sharing.. how much did this all cost??


Sky, I go over some of the costs on page 12. To add to that total the kick walls cost us about $4500. I'm hoping to get some mirrors in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## starlinestables

*First ride!*

Finally the day has come where I got to ride in my arena. ) It rained today, and the view from riding in my arena was perfect; looking out into the nice green pastures with all my fat, happy, muddy ponies and a double rainbow. 

I picked my first horse, Prince, a 17 y/o Egyptian Arabian gelding I've had since he was a 2 year old stud colt for the inaugural ride. He's quite fat and out of shape.. hasn't been ridden in several months but it had to be him ) My husband was waiting for the tears to come, but got only smiles.... till Prince gave me the most awesome extended trot and then he got a few happy tears...:lol:

And finally the pics...


----------



## SEAmom

I like the picture with the rainbow in the background. That arena turned out beautifully! You all did such a great job and your hard work certainly looks like it paid off from this side of the computer screen.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

starlinestables said:


> Sky, I go over some of the costs on page 12. To add to that total the kick walls cost us about $4500. I'm hoping to get some mirrors in the next couple of weeks.


Thread only has 8 pages for me since my settings show it updating backwards (new posts at the top, old at the bottom lol!)

Gotcha, that's not too bad actually! Congrats on riding in it!!! You look amazing on your Arabian boy  Jealous of your leg position!


----------



## starlinestables

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thread only has 8 pages for me since my settings show it updating backwards (new posts at the top, old at the bottom lol!)
> 
> Gotcha, that's not too bad actually! Congrats on riding in it!!! You look amazing on your Arabian boy  Jealous of your leg position!


Oh bummer. I tried! It cost... a bunch. :wink: Thank you very much. Today was an awesome day...


----------



## AllegroAdante

It looks great! 

Where are the stalls gonna be?


----------

